

The Umano team has joined Dropbox - xm
https://umano.me/resources/thankyou

======
koyao
Bummer that they'll be shutting down a pretty useful service...

"Umano will continue running for the next 30 days until June 12, 2015. All
annual Premium subscribers have those 30 days to request a refund for the
remainder of their subscriptions here."

